# Lautstärke kontrollieren

## pablo_supertux

Hi, wie kann ich die generelle Lautstärke des Systems kontrollieren? Unter Suse habe ich das mit gmix gemacht, hier habe ich das, und es ist ein bisschen zu leise. Ich wollte gamix insallieren (emerge gamix) und bekomme folgenden Fehler:

```

checking for ALSA LDFLAGS...  -lasound -lm -ldl -lpthread

checking for libasound headers version >= 0.5.0... not present.

configure: error: Sufficiently new version of libasound not found.

```

emerge hat zuerst alsa driver oder so installiert und trotzdem geht das nicht. IWe kann ich das lösen?

----------

## caspar

alsamixer sollte auch funktionieren.

----------

## plasmagunman

vorausgesetzt du benutzt auch wirklich alsa, sollte dir das helfen:

```
emerge alsa-utils
```

dann kannst du das mit amixer oder alsamixer machen.

dann gibt es natuerlich noch eine ganze reihe weiterer programme, die das koennen sollten: psmix, mixer von kde, mixer von gnome, gkrellm hat mixer als plugin (gkrellm-volume),...

----------

## pablo_supertux

Danke für die Antwort. Vielleicht leigt es daran, dass ich diese ALSA Server nicht eingerichtet habe. Muss ich das in diesem Fall tun?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Irgendwas sagt mir, dass ich alsa bauen müsste, denn 

```

# alsamixer 

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory

```

bekomme ich, wenn ich sowas ausführe.

----------

## toskala

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Irgendwas sagt mir, dass ich alsa bauen müsste, denn 
> 
> ```
> 
> # alsamixer 
> ...

 

ich frag nur mal so... aber darf ich dich vielleicht stellvertretend für eine nicht aussterben wollende art nennen?   :Shocked: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml <- lesen - verstehen

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml <- gibts auch auf deutsch

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *toskala wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Irgendwas sagt mir, dass ich alsa bauen müsste, denn 
> 
> ```
> 
> # alsamixer 
> ...

 

tue ich ja grad   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

ich habe alles genau, wie bei http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

aber ich bekomme:

```

# amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

```

Und beim booten bekomme ich

```

No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card 

```

Die Datei /etc/asound.state hab ich nicht, und wie kann ich unmuten, wenn amixer gar nicht startet?

----------

## ralph

Also erstmal:

Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber ich hege starke Zweifel an deiner Behauptung, du hättest alles so gemacht, wie in der Anleitung. Meiner Erfahrung nach würde es dann nämlich funktionieren. 

Aber nun zu deinem Problem.

Hast du denn auch alsa-utils gemerged? Welchen kernel verwendest du? Sollte es der 2.6 sein, dann mußt du die Treiber aus dem Kernel nehmen. Welche Karte hast du denn und was sagt die alsa-project seite denn zu der Karte?

----------

## pablo_supertux

naja, icg benutze den 2.4.24 kernel.

ja, ich habe alsa-utils gemerged.

Welche Soundkarte ich habe, weiß ich erhlich nicht ganz genau. Es ist ein OnBard Karte und SusE erkennt sie als VIA68... irgendetwas.

In /proc/pci steht:

```

rex@supertux:~> grep audio /proc/pci 

    Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 32).

```

Ich habe in der Datei /etc/modules.d/alsa snd-ac97-codec eingefügt, d.h. ich habe alias snd-card-0 snd-ac97-codec

So wird keinen Fehler generiert, weil mit anderen Modulen bekomme ich: such a device not found und mit snd-ac97.... nicht. Das komsiche ist, dass ich Sound habe, amixer oder gamix können nicht kaufen. Das einzige Problem ist, dass mein Sound zu leise ist.

----------

## boris64

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>     
> 
> ich habe alles genau, wie bei http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml
> 
> aber ich bekomme:
> ...

 

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/

hier findet man alles, was man benötigt, um eine soundkarte mittels alsa zum laufen zu bekommen. 

da steht schritt für schritt, wie man alsa für jede unterstützte soundkarte einrichtet.

noch fragen?

----------

## ralph

Also, häm, hättest du dich genau an die Anleitung gehalte, dann wüßtest du jetzt auch, welche Karte du hast. 

Wie kommst du denn jetzt eigentlich darauf, dass du snd-ac97-codec einfügen mußt? Ich hab jetzt nur mal ganz kurz bei alsa geguckt und eigentlich müßte das wohl snd-via82xx sein. Und den passenden Treiber dazu mußt du natürlich vorher installieren.

Lies die Doku nochmal genau und schau dir auch das an, was borisdigital gepostet hat.

----------

## pablo_supertux

@ralph: so dachte ich mir auch und hab zuerst snd-via82xx in alias gesetzt. Leider bekam ich den Fehler, no such device found oder so.

Naja, sollte ich das nochmal von Anfang an machen?

PS: Zum Glück ist das nur eine Probe-Installation, also nicht so schlimm, wenn ich was dumes mache   :Very Happy: 

----------

## boris64

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Naja, sollte ich das nochmal von Anfang an machen?
> ...

 

ja (sage ich jetzt mal)

dazu kann ich dir die alsa-soundkartenmatrix nur empfehlen,

da wird echt haarklein erklärt, was man wann wie wo und für

welchen chip machen muss, damit das läuft.

nochmal zum mitschreiben:

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/

viel glück  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Danke, ich werde das heute abend machen, hab heute denn sonst keine Zeit, muss für Klausur lernen.

----------

## SvenFischer

In einem anderen Zweig: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132710

beschäftigt man sich gerade mit einem Fall wie diesem.

Zum ersten Mal kann ich "toskala" nun etwas verstehen.

Man, Du hast etwa 25 Kommentare geschrieben und hast es wohl noch immer nicht ganz verstanden: Lesen, probieren und dann fragen! Ach ja, das Suchen darf auch nicht zu kurz kommen!

----------

## schmutzfinger

du fragst hier nach nem mixer obwohl du kein alsa hast? kann es sein das du oss für deine karte in den kernel gebaut hast? weil wie solltest du sonst überhaupt etwas zum mixen haben, wenn kein sound käme. wenn du oss im kernel hast dann hast du wohl nicht alles so wie in dem alsa-howto gemacht, denn da steht glaube ich drinne das im kernel nur soundsupport und nicht mehr eingebaut sein soll.

----------

## caspar

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> ... denn da steht glaube ich drinne das im kernel nur soundsupport und nicht mehr eingebaut sein soll.

 

Es sei denn, man benutzt den Kernel 2.6...

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> In einem anderen Zweig: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132710
> 
> beschäftigt man sich gerade mit einem Fall wie diesem.
> 
> Zum ersten Mal kann ich "toskala" nun etwas verstehen.
> ...

 

Ich verstehe ja die Aufregung (kenn ja selber von einem Progg. Forum, an dem ich Moderator bin) und ich schwöre: ich habe genau das getan, was in der Anleitung stand, nichts mehr nichts weniger. Außerdem frage ich nur etwas, wenn ich nicht meine Antwort mit der Such-Funktion bekomme. Und in diesem Fall war meine Frage nicht beantwortet.

Naja, ich werde jetzt nochmal ausprobieren, Zeit habe ich und deshalb mache ich immer Probeinstallationen, damit ich aus meinen Fehlern lernen kann.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  so, jetzt hat es funktioniert!

----------

## caspar

Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg  :Wink: .

----------

## schmutzfinger

nur mal so interessehalber welchen teil des howots hattest du nicht beachtet?  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> nur mal so interessehalber welchen teil des howots hattest du nicht beachtet? 

 

Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, denn wie gesagt, ich hab alles so gemacht, wie in der Anleitung.

Mein Fehler, glaube ich, war, dass ich am Anfang ohne Anleitung machen wollte und hab natürlich ohne eine richtige Reihenfolge die emerge Sachen gehabt, außerdem hatte ich schon Sound Support, nur die Lautstärke war echt zu weing.

Ich habe das erste Mal den kernel nicht neu kompiliert. Gestern habe ich meinen Kernel bereinigt. Was ich damit meine, ich habe viele Modules weggemacht, die ich nicht brauche, vor allem hatte ich fast alle sound drivers von anderen Karten als Module. Ich habe das so von der LiveCD übernommen, und deshalb habe ich dann nix mehr gemacht. Aber gestern habe ich dann gemerkt, dass ich viele Sachen nicht brauche und habe sie entfernt, kernel neu kompleirt, /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 editiert und viele unnütliche Sachen weggemacht und blabla.

Nach der Kompilierung hat es nicht funktioniert. Ich habe nur  :Crying or Very sad:  einen richtigen Neustart machen müssen, und dann ging es.

Also, wie gesgat, da bin ich nicht sicher, was ich falsch hatte, ich nehme an, zu viel Müll im Kernel als Module und habe nicht an die Dependecies geachtet.

Jedenfalls, danke für die Hilfe

----------

